# DIY Giveaway at my Island!



## Proph (May 20, 2020)

*Turnip Exchange queue here!*
I'm rehoming a lot of DIYs from friends! Take as many DIYs as you need to complete your collections since I just want them gone.
*Join the queue for the Dodo code* since I'm semi afk!

If you have any DIYs that you don't want, feel free to leave them here as well - maybe someone will get some use out of it    I periodically go through and pull out all the dupes that you get through the main storyline already to save you the effort of doing so!

It'd be cool if you could post here if you're queued so the thread stays bumped! Please don't take DIYs to resell them later - but if you know a friend needs one, it's fine to take it for them c: !

*[edit] *
Checked through the pile just now and I think most of the ones left are the seasonal bamboo items! Just to save you some time in case you don't end up needing it haha.

Thanks to everyone that helped clear out the rest of my DIYS! In case you still do need bamboo items... my town will be open for a bit longer!


----------



## Bowserlab (May 20, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## elo-chan (May 20, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! c:


----------



## Loubelle (May 20, 2020)

I'm on my way now! ^u^


----------



## jo_electric (May 20, 2020)

I’d like to stop by.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 20, 2020)

Thank you so much! I learned a bunch of new DIYs.


----------



## carackobama (May 20, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## kellyngg (May 20, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## alyayla (May 20, 2020)

Proph said:


> *Turnip Exchange queue here!*
> I'm rehoming a lot of DIYs from friends! Take as many DIYs as you need to complete your collections since I just want them gone.
> 
> If you have any DIYs that you don't want, feel free to leave them here as well - maybe someone will get some use out of it    I periodically go through and pull out all the dupes that you get through the main storyline already to save you the effort of doing so!
> ...



Hi I'd like to visit!


----------



## CaveGirl (May 20, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (May 20, 2020)

I’d love to go!


----------



## aloherna (May 20, 2020)

Hi, can I join? I have a pile to bring


----------



## Proph (May 20, 2020)

I've edited the first post to clarify that you just need to join via the *Turnip Exchange queue here* in order to show up! Not sure if it was super obvious at first - I'm sorry! ;__;


----------



## alexordaff (May 20, 2020)

Proph said:


> *Turnip Exchange queue here!*
> I'm rehoming a lot of DIYs from friends! Take as many DIYs as you need to complete your collections since I just want them gone.
> *Join the queue for the Dodo code* since I'm semi afk!
> 
> ...


I would love to visit your island!!


----------



## thanat0aster (May 20, 2020)

joined the queue~


----------



## CaveGirl (May 20, 2020)

Proph said:


> I've edited the first post to clarify that you just need to join via the *Turnip Exchange queue here* in order to show up! Not sure if it was super obvious at first - I'm sorry! ;__;


Whoops sorry, on the way


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 20, 2020)

I'll come please! Thank you!


----------



## Proph (May 20, 2020)

Checked through the pile just now and I think most of the ones left are the seasonal bamboo items! Just to save you some time in case you don't end up needing it haha.

Thanks to everyone that helped clear out the rest of my DIYS! In case you still do need bamboo items... my town will be open for a bit longer!


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Hi! I'm on my way now~ Christine from Honeydew


----------



## noobie007 (May 20, 2020)

would love to come by


----------



## Xeleron (May 20, 2020)

Joined queue!


----------



## Proph (May 20, 2020)

My field is starting to look very barren so I'll be closing it up now!

Thanks to everyone who helped clear my DIY field! Until next time!


----------

